
Ask HN: Uses of hidden space behind the iPhone X notch? - pvinis
Hello.<p>I know the iPhone X is not out just yet, but it&#x27;s in the hands of some media people and a few developers. I&#x27;m looking forward to getting it or getting my hands on it.<p>Here is my question. Do you see any uses for the hidden space behind the notch?<p>I saw that apps can render behind the notch, but it&#x27;s not visible while the app is fullscreen, but if you go to the app switcher, the whole app is visible. Here is a little funny proof of concept. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;doEwhLtsACU<p>I thought about achievement-type games or puzzle games could use this, but its a once-off trick.<p>Do you see any other use for that? Probably people here are more creative than me :)
======
Someone
It makes sense that the pixels are there, as rotating the phone by 180 degrees
shows those pixels, too.

I expect the notch disappears in screen shots, too.

